# Appreciation



## ferndog (Dec 2, 2011)

I want to thank each and every member of this site. When I first found this site a year ago, I was heart broken, lost, and confused. I had lost the love of my life and you all gave me a tender ear when needed. Also a kick in the butt and didn't let me feel down on myself. My family an friends were also there. I also had to work hard to get to were I am. I want to tell anyone that's going through a hard time that thing do get better as long as you focus on yourself and not others. Always believe in yourself ,my road is not finished but I know I'm on the right one 

My friend to ld me this "fernie you can become the president of the united states but shell always see you as a failure . The only thing you can do is be the best you can be for you and the right one will notice " I agree

Once again thank you all for being part of my journey to the positive second part of my life
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stillhoping (Aug 27, 2012)

Love that post, we have all been there and benefited from being here together. To the future!


----------

